# Update on Lucy



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

As you know, Lucy has had ongoing problems with a rash on her belly. I clipped her last week and there was no sign of a rash. But today it was really bad. She has seen several vets about it. I had taken some of my other dogs to a different vet and I was really impressed. So I took Lucy today. Someone here had suggested she might have sebaceous adenitis, but the vet says that she can see no sign of that.

She said she would like to do a scraping of her skin where the rash is, because I had used the Viaderm on it this morning. She said I should hold Lucy because they usually fight and try to bite the vet because she had to scrape down to blood. So I held Lucy, lying on the table. She just lay there. The vet said she was the best behaved dog she had ever seen undergo this!

She prescribed an antibiotic for 14 days. She says she thinks it must be an allergic reaction to something in the environment. She says that she doesn't think its food related because the rash will heal up without changing the food.

So the first thing I am going to do is find 100 percent cotton sheets and she can have that to lie on instead of the nylon blanket. 

However, I did get the impression that finding what she is allergic to is going to be difficult. If she is allergic to dust mites, you can't eliminate dust mites. We only have carpet on the stairs, so that is good. She suggested bathing her in oatmeal shampoo every two weeks, and adding an Omega 3 oil to her diet. So I am going to try that. 

I asked why she just has the rash on her belly and the vet says that this is very common - to see an allergic reaction in the one place and not all over her body -- thank goodness. It must be bad enough having an itchy belly!

Poor Lucy.

Any other suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor girly! My ex Mother-in-law's dog was fine until they did work on their foundation and she had a severe reaction to concrete dust of all things. She will be on meds for the rest of her life. I suspect you are right...finding the source could be like finding a needle in a haystack. I wish you both luck!


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

I just watched a Vet program this morning there was a Great Dane that had a re accruing itch, vet thought it was a house dust mite allergy and explained that house dust mites can not live in an environment of less than 60% humidity so he recommended a Di humidifier, to try and brake the mites life cycle.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Its pretty dry around here usually, only in the past couple of years we have had lots of rain, which is totally not how it usually is. So maybe that would help. I can't do much in the summer with the windows open, but I can certainly get a dehumidifier in the winter.

I guess I should have the moisture levels tested first. Usually, its really dry indoors here in winter.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would start a log on your dog. Try to log state of rash, what she did, what she ate, bowel movements and anything else you think may be helpful. Hopefully a pattern will emerge. If it is a dust mite problem I would think the rash would be better in the winter than the summer. See if this is true before you get a dehumidifier. What if you find out she does better in a more humid environment? Until you have data you are shooting blind. Poor girl. I think the Omega 3 oil will help. I use to give my first dog cod liver oil. I find that liver helps with the coat and skin. Poor Lucy, I hope this is a passing thing and not a life long allergy.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I thought that dust mites would be worse in winter when the house was all closed up. However, I will try to keep track of what is going on with her. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Purley, Here's a thought. She was clear right before you clipped her, right? Then a few days afterwards she had the rash? Are you using any kind of lubricant on the blade she might be allergic to? Or, could the blades need sharpening? If unrelated to the actual clippers or lubricant, maybe if you left her belly unclipped she wouldn't get whatever is bothering her on her skin.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I kind of doubt it. She gets that rash when she hasn't been clipped for weeks. But I will certainly keep an eye on things and keep a record of when she gets the rash. I am hoping that its her nylon bedding. That would be the easiest. I am going to buy 100 percent cotton sheets and try that as bedding.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Purley said:


> I thought that dust mites would be worse in winter when the house was all closed up. However, I will try to keep track of what is going on with her. Thanks for the suggestion.


I was basing this on the fact that dust mites thrive in a humid environment and the air in my house gets very dry in the winter. My supposition may be wrong - I have no data to back it up. I do think the cotton bedding is a good idea. If it is dust mites wash in hot water fairly often.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

What about vaccinations/shots? .. Has she had anything inputted into her system lately? OR maybe the flea/tick medicine in her blood stream affecting her?

That's all that I can think of that might be giving her these rashes but I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Should I be washing the cotton bedding in detergent?


----------

